# Raymarine Dragonfly 6 Problem mit Sonar



## fabiyz250 (8. September 2015)

Moin leute ich habe folgendes problem, ich habe mir das Echolot gekauft um hauptsächlich damit die vertikalangelei auszuüben aber leider bekomme ich meinen köder nicht auf dem sonar zu sehen oder nur kurz und dann verschwindet er. Mein Kumpel hat nen lowrance damit klappt es einwandfrei. Zur info ich fahre ein Aluboot, könnte es sein das dadurch das sonar gestört wird? oder ist der kegel vom sonar einfach nur mega klein?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly 6 Problem mit Sonar*

Du musst schon mehr Info geben.
Was für einen Geber hast du und dein Kumpel?
Wie tief angel ihr, beide gleiche Tiefe?


----------



## fabiyz250 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly 6 Problem mit Sonar*

Ich hab den cpt-60 der gleich mit bei war. In tiefen von 4-15m. Was er für'n Geber benutzt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly 6 Problem mit Sonar*

Schau mal in Handbook nach. Da ist ne Einstellung wie schools das Sonar wiederholt wird. Langsamere Einstellung laesst das Sonar laenger auf der Bildschirm


----------

